# Social Security



## Calas felices (Nov 29, 2007)

I'm hoping a friendly gestor may be able to answer this? 

I am aware that there is a minimum payment that must be paid by an autonomo, but is there a level of earnings below which the *employer* doesn't have to pay Social security - for example someone who may work 2 hours a day only? Could someone point out a website where it explains this please?.


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

Maybe Seguridad Social: Employers


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Calas felices said:


> I'm hoping a friendly gestor may be able to answer this?
> 
> I am aware that there is a minimum payment that must be paid by an autonomo, but is there a level of earnings below which the *employer* doesn't have to pay Social security - for example someone who may work 2 hours a day only? Could someone point out a website where it explains this please?.



My understanding is from what I have read from autonomo's, is that you pay if you earn 1 euro or 1000 euros


----------

